# Moving to Australia.



## Patricia Arisi (Jun 8, 2016)

Hey, I'm preety new here no EMS training whatsoever. I'm a Kenyan citizen wanting to move to Australia, Gold Coast to be precise. I have a few questions and I'd appreciate all the input you give. 
1. What is the best city to do EMS?
2. Is it advisable to go straight to Uni to pursuer the Bachelors degree in Paramedicine or is it better to get a Diploma then work as I get my degree?
3. Is Griffith uni a good school to pursue my Paramedicine degree? Its 2.5yrs accelarated mode at the Gold Coast Campus.
4. Our Kenyan student Visa comes with 40 working hours per fortnight will that allow me to get a job that will sustain me? I have a bachelors in Commerce with a major in Human Resource Management. 
5. How is the Aussie life? How long does it take to be a permanent resident? I hear its easier if you are in the health industry how true is that?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## SpecialK (Jun 9, 2016)

1. It's more a question of which _state _given each has a statewide ambulance service.  They are 90% all the same to be honest.  For the weather I've personally move to Queensland or Sydney
2. All ambulance services now require a BHSc Paramedic or equivalent for entry.
3. Each is probably as good as the other - you still get the same degree at the end.
4. No probably not
5. Australian life is pretty good to be honest.  Look at the official immigration website for answers about PR.

There is an _oversupply _of graduates for most ambulance services and some have even ended up in London, New Zealand or finding alternate employment alltogether.  You have to see what universities allow foreign students into the Paramedic degree as well.


----------



## Patricia Arisi (Jun 9, 2016)

SpecialK said:


> 1. It's more a question of which _state _given each has a statewide ambulance service.  They are 90% all the same to be honest.  For the weather I've personally move to Queensland or Sydney
> 2. All ambulance services now require a BHSc Paramedic or equivalent for entry.
> 3. Each is probably as good as the other - you still get the same degree at the end.
> 4. No probably not
> ...


Thank you so much! 
Charles Sturt vs Griffith? 
I was asking about the PR because the international fees are ridicoulous compared to domestics but as they say good things are expensive haha! 
Is it easy to move to UK or NZ after getting the degree? 
And how much do paramedics earn per hour?


----------

